# Anyone used Goo-Net Exchange?



## Singapore Saint

Hi,

Finally decided to look at buying a car instead of renting.. wondered if anyone had any experiences, good or bad, with the folks at Goo-Net Exchange?

I've been using the site for research, seeing what's around, prices etc, and admittedly haven't got off my lazy arse yet to see how the prices compare to what's on the forecourts, and I know I'll need to get down there at some point to test drive one, but I might just end up pressing the button one night after a few beers and end up with a car the next morning... so before I do, just wondered if anyone else on here has used them?


----------



## Singapore Saint

Hi,

Is there an organisation in Japan that provides independent inspections of pre-owned cars before you buy them? It would be good to get peace of mind if possible before buying!

In the UK, we have the AA (Automobile Association, not Alcoholics Anonymous!) who can confirm that the car is ok before buying, so wondered if there is anything similar here?


----------

